
Show HN: PassCollect – quickly export passwords saved on your desktop - baglunch
https://www.passcollect.com
======
baglunch
Hello! I've been a longtime lurker here on HN and finally decided to make a
post for an app I've been creating. This app will be a part of a larger
project that is currently in the works.

I created this portion with JavaFX, although I've thought about writing it
with native technologies (i.e. SwiftUI). If you all have any questions or
suggestions for me, feel free to let me know.

Thank you!

